# كيف تقتصد في أستهلاك الوقود ؟؟؟



## م خالد عامر (24 نوفمبر 2009)

عبئ خزان وقودك و هو نصف فارغ لأن الوقود يتبخر بشكل أسرع مما يتصوره المرء و كلما قلت كمية الهواء الموجودة في خزان الوقود كلما قلت كمية الوقود المتبخر







إن الحصول على بضعة كيلومترات من كل جالون من الوقود في غاية السهولة. ماعليك إلا التعامل بسهولة مع السيارة وسوف يساعدك ذلك على إطالة عمرها. إليك بعض الإرشادات المحددة تساعدك على توفير نقودك في شراء الوقود أو الصيانة: 

- اجعل الإطارات دائما منتفخة بصورة صحيحة. 
- لا تحمل أثقالا غير ضرورية في سيارتك. 
- تجنب فترة التسخين الطويلة بالدوران الخامل. 
- زد من السرعة ببطء ونعومة. 
- تجنب الدوران الخامل الطويل للمحرك. 
- تجنب سحب أو زيادة دوران المحرك. 
- تجنب زيادة السرعة وخفضها باستمرار. 
- تجنب التوقف والفرملة غير الضرورية. 
- لا تسند قدمك على دواسة القابض (الدبرياج) أو الفرامل. 
- احتفظ بسرعة معتدلة على الطرق العلوية. 
- اجعل تحاذي العجلتين الاماميتين صحيحا. 
- اجعل قاع سيارتك خاليا من الأوحال وغيرها. 
- احتفظ بسيارتك نظيفة تماما وفي حالة جيدة.

وهذه بعض النصائح حول التزود بالوقود : 

1. لا تشتري أو تعبئ عربتك بالوقود إلا في ساعات الصباح الأولى حين تكون درجة حرارة الأرض في أدنى حد لها.

تذكر أن محطات الوقود تدفن خزاناتها تحت الأرض و كلما انخفضت درجة حرارة الأرض كلما زادت كثافة الوقود و العكس صحيح فكلما زادت الحرارة تمدد الوقود لذلك إن اشتريت الوقود بعد الظهر أو في المساء الليتر الذي تشتريه ليس بليتر كامل.

في مجال عمل البتروليات الكثافة الجزئية ودرجة الحرارة للوقود أو الديزل أو وقود الطائرات أو الإيثانول أو منتجات الوقود الأخرى تلعب دورا كبيرا. فارتفاع الحرارة بمقدار درجة واحدة له تأثير كبير وأمر مهم في هذا العمل يحسب حسابه و تتم معادلته و لكن محطات الوقود العادية ليس لديها مقاييس لمعادلة فروقات درجة الحرارة في مضخاتها. 

2. عند التعبئة لا تضغط يد المضخة على أقصى سرعة، وكما تلاحظ هناك ثلاث درجات لسرعة الضخ في يد المضخة .. 'بطيء .. وسط .. و سريع'. بالتعبئة على السرعة البطيئة تقوم بتقليل الأبخرة التي تتكون أثناء الضخ. الفائدة من ذلك هي أن كل خراطيم ضخ الوقود تحتوي على خاصية حبس واسترجاع الأبخرة المتصاعدة أثناء التعبئة و ضخ الوقود بسرعة سيؤدي إلى تحول المزيد من الوقود إلى بخار يتم سحبه و إعادته لخزان الوقود الرئيسي تحت الأرض فتجد في النهاية أنك لم تحصل على كامل كمية الوقود المشتراة. 

3. من أهم النصائح .. عبئ خزان وقودك و هو نصف فارغ .. و السبب هو إن الوقود يتبخر بشكل أسرع مما يتصوره المرء و كلما قلت كمية الهواء الموجودة في خزان الوقود كلما قلت كمية الوقود المتبخر .. لهذا السبب تجدون أن خزانات الوقود العملاقة في محطات التخزين لها سقوف عائمة تعوم على سطح الوقود فتعمل على إلغاء الفراغ بين سقف الخزان و الوقود و تقليل التبخر. 
و بعكس محطات الوقود العادية كل صهاريج الوقود التي تتم تعبئتها من المحطات الرئيسية تتم معادلة فروقات درجة الحرارة فيها لتكون الكمية المعبأة صحيحة. 

4. أمر أخر .. إذا كان هناك صهريج وقود يقوم بتفريغ حمولته في المحطة التي تنوي التعبئة منها فلا تعبئ منها في نفس الوقت لأن عملية تفريغ الصهريج في خزانات المحطة الأرضية سيؤدي إلى تقليب الأوساخ المترسبة في قاع الخزان و دخول بعض منها لخزان سيارتك مما قد يتسبب بأضرار لها.

تحيتي للجميع
أنا مهندس حاسوب ولكن قرأت تلك المعلومات في أحد المنتديات ورغبتُ مشاركتكم بها فأرجو أن أكون قد وفقت بذلك​


----------



## د.محبس (24 نوفمبر 2009)

- زد من السرعة ببطء ونعومة. 

-تعبئ عربتك بالوقود إلا في ساعات الصباح الأولى 
-من أهم النصائح .. عبئ خزان وقودك و هو نصف فارغ :: وكذلك من اجل الحفاظ على fuel pump

good info

thanks


----------



## senan85 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف وانا فعلت حقا بالبند الاول وهو ملئ الاطارات بالهواء المناسب فلاحظت اختلاف في الاستهلاك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (24 نوفمبر 2009)

أحسنت الاختيار والنقل ، فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخى الفاضل
مؤخرا هنالك منظومة اصبحت تضاف لنظام الوقود فى السيارات للتحكم فى انبعاثات بخار الوقود بالخزان ومنعا للتلوث الناجم عنه.

 *[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Evaporative Emissions control[/FONT]*

 [FONT=&quot]هناك 20% تقريبا من كافة انبعاثات الهيدروكربون التي تخرج من السيارة تنبعث أصلا من مصادر التبخر مثل تهوية الخزان. وقد تم تصميم نظام التحكم في الانبعاثات المتبخرة لاستيعاب أبخرة الوقود في نظام الوقود والتخلص منه ، والتي تتكون بشكل أساسي من خزان الوقود بواسطة التبخر البسيط بدلا من السماح بمجرد خروج الهواء الملوث، يقوم هذا النظام بمنع خروج هذا الهواء إلى الجو المحيط، حيث يتم جمع البخار فى علبة الفحم، ليس فقط أثناء التشغيل ولكن أيضا عندما يكون المحرك في وضع السكون او ايقاف التشغيل. ويقوم نظام التحكم فى الانبعاثات المتبخرة بعد ذلك بتحويل هذه الابخرة الى مجمع السحب ليتم حرقها مع خليط الهواء / الوقود العادى. ويتم التحكم فى عملية التحويل الى مجمع السحب بواسطة وحدة التحكم فى المحرك من خلال صمام ذوملف كهربى





[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]1- ماسورة من خزان الوقود الى علبة الكربون (التكثيف).[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2- علبة الكربون (التكثيف) وبها فحم نشط.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3- هواء نقى.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4- صمام سريان البخار.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5- ماسورة اتصال مع مجمع السحب.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]6- صمام الخانق[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]

 الصمام :-

 [FONT=&quot]يلاحظ وجود صمام بين علبة التكثيف وبين مجمع السحب. وقد كان الصمام يعمل في البدء بتأثير فرق الضغط بين مجمع السحب وبين ضغط علبة التصريف ولكن تم تغيير النظام عن طريق تركيب صمام كهرومغناطيسى يتم التحكم فيه بواسطة وحدة التحكم الالكترونية.[/FONT]





 [FONT=&quot]1- مدخل الصمام.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2- صمام لارجوعى.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3- ياي ورقى.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4- حابك مطاطى.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5- الصمام المعدنى.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]6- قاعدة احكام.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]7- ملف كهربى.[/FONT]


----------



## م خالد عامر (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً زملائي على ردودكم المشجعة 
عيدكم مبارك أنشاء الله​


----------



## م خالد عامر (25 نوفمبر 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جزيت خيرا اخى الفاضل
> مؤخرا هنالك منظومة اصبحت تضاف لنظام الوقود فى السيارات للتحكم فى انبعاثات بخار الوقود بالخزان ومنعا للتلوث الناجم عنه.
> 
> *[font=&quot]:[/font][font=&quot]evaporative emissions control[/font]*
> ...


 
شكراً أخي عقاب على هذا الرد الجميل وهذه الإضافات الوافية 
عيد مبارك انشاء الله​


----------



## سمير شربك (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك قيثارة الروح على الموضوع الهام 

مع ملاحظة أن أمور تتعلق بالتوفير خاصة بالسيارة نفسها


----------

